
Update: An Agreement with Monica Cellio - appwiz
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/340906/update-an-agreement-with-monica-cellio
======
aritmo
This is a non-apology.

They attacked a superb contributor, did nasty things, were found to be the bad
people, and at the end they asked Monica to "apply" to get reinstated.

------
ebg13
As usual, the statement from SO is horrifyingly tone-deaf, the responses cut
it apart like a scalpel, and nobody is happy with the outcome.

